# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  congratulations tulip

## dsjeya

you are keeping the desitwist flag atop
keep it up
insah allah:uplaugh;

----------


## JeremyBearer

I just wanted to say that I love the United States and I hope I'll be able to go to live there some day.
Love your movies, love your language, love your accent, love your food!! Keep up the good work!!!!!
Congratulations to all of you Americans

----------


## moonpreston

On favorable sites the success of regeneration can usually be determined by the size and vigor of the seedlings at the end of the third year. Height growth during the first year ranges from a few centimeters to more than 0.3 m (1 ft) on the best sites. With full light, rapid height growth begins the second year, and at the end of 5 years trees may be 3 to 5.5 in (10 to 18 ft) tall. During its seedling and sapling stages, yellow-poplar is capable of making extremely rapid growth. An 11-year-old natural seedling 15.2 m (50 ft) tall has been recorded.

----------

